# طلب تصميم خريطة بيت



## selma (20 أبريل 2006)

ارجو من الاعضاء
مساعدتي في انشاء خريطة لقطعة ارض مساحتها 7.5ْ / 20 متر 
علما ان القطعه محاطة بمنازل من ثلاث جهات وان واجهة القطعه هي 7.5 
على ان يكون ضمن التصميم مساحه لحديقه صغيره مع كراج و3 غرف نوم و2 حمام 
وان تكون الاضاءة كافيه لجميع الغرف وشكرا.:11:


----------



## mohamed aseer (20 أبريل 2006)

*اسكتش للحل*

الاخ ( او الاخت ) الفاضل ( اوالفاضله )

لم تذكر تفاصيل البرنامج للمنشأ المطلوب، و لم تذكر اى قوانين للبناء الخاصه بتلك الارض، او معلومات خاصه ببعض الفراغات ، مثل مساحه بعض الغرف ولكم فرد؟ و كذلك الحمام الثانى للضيوف ام لغرفه نوم ؟، و هكذا
بالتالى افترضت بعض الاعتبارات وهى

البناء على الصامت
و ان البناء عباره عن منزل لاسره واحده فقط ( ارضى و أول فقط )
و ان الحمام الثانى خاص بغرفه نوم واحده ( يتم استخدامه من داخل الغرفه )
و اليك الصور المرفقه عباره عن اسكتشات عن تصور لحل العماره ، و ركزت فى حل الدور الاول ، و لم ادقق فى حل الدور الارضى بصوره كامله
و اكرر الصور عباره عن اسكتشات لاماكن و علاقه الفراغات ببعضها
و ان احتاجت الى اى مساعده او استفسارات تفضل 
و اليك الصور:


----------



## selma (4 مايو 2006)

اشكرك على الرد 
بخصوص انشاء خريطة بيت
التفاصيل
يجب ان يكون تحت البيت سرداب لارتفاع المنطقه على ان يكون دخول السرداب من داخل البيت والسبب .. قطعة الارض من الامام متساوية مع الشارع , نفس الارتفاع ولان الارض غير متساوية الارتفاع وكانه قسم من الارض حفره كبيره عموما لا تصلح الا ببناء سرداب
ام سؤالك عن البناء فيجب ان يكون كما الاتي 
من الامام كراج وحديقده ثم المطبخ والمعيشه مع حمام منعزل لكل الطابق الارضي مع غرفة نوم وسلم الى الطابق الاول
غرفة النوم هي الغرفه الرئيسيه 
ومن الممكن عمل منور بحدود 2 في 2 لتكون الاناره كافيه
هذا تصوري.. لك ان تضيف على ان تكون مساحة الغرفه لا تقل عن 5 في 5 ان امكن
وفي الطابق الاول ثلاث غرف نوم مع حمام واحد للكل وممكن عمل هول صغير مع احتساب الضوء الكافي لكل الغرف وايضا عما بالكون على طول واجهة البيت وفي هذه الحاله سيكون هناك سطح اول ومن ثم السطح الثاني ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed aseer (5 مايو 2006)

انصحك بان تجعلى الحديقه للمنزل بالخلف افضل ، لان انت تقولين ان المنزل على الشارع مباشره ، فلتوفير خصوصيه للحديقه زائد الحفاظ عليها من الشارع اجعليها مكان ما اظهرت لكى فى الاسكتش ، كذلك لان الارض خطيه جدا ، و ليس لها الا واجهه واحده فقط ، وهذا سيؤدى الى عمل اكثر من منور ، فالافضل ان تكون الحديقه بالداخل لتوفير واجهه اخرى للمنزل ، زائد خصوصيه اكبر.


----------



## اسلام العراقية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة بهذه المعطيات شاكرا تعاونكم وأمدكم الله بالصحة وأعانكم على عمل الخير .



*1- **قطعة الأرض مثلثة الشكل كما مبين بالرسم أعلاه **.*
*2- **قاعدة المثلث تمثل الجهة اليسرى من البيت المجاور الذي يقع خلف القطعة .*
*3- **الضلع الأيسر للقطعة المثلثة يواجه الشارع العام ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*4- **الضلع الأيمن للقطعة المثلثة يواجه شارع خدمي ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*5- **المساحة الكلية لقطعة الأرض تبلغ ( 227 م ² ) .*
*6- **المطلوب من الخدمات في القطعة : *
*أ – الطابق الأرضي :*
*· **المطبخ : مساحته 4×4 م ² *
*· **غرفة المعيشة : 5×5 م ²*
*· **غرفة الضيوف + حمام صغير من ضمنها : 7×4.5 م ²*
*· **غرفة نوم : 4×5 م ²*
*· **حمام .*
*· **مخزن .*
*· **كراج سيارة وحديقة .*
* ب- الطابق الأول :*
*· **ثلاثة غرف نوم مع حمام في كل غرفة قياس كل غرفة 4×5 م ² .*
*· **مطبخ صغير .*
*· **غرفة معيشة صغيرة .*

*مع مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة لكل المنزل وعمل البلكونات .*


----------



## اسلام العراقية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة بهذه المعطيات شاكرا تعاونكم وأمدكم الله بالصحة وأعانكم على عمل الخير .
 مشاهدة المرفق ط®ط±ظٹط·ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¶.doc


*1- **قطعة الأرض مثلثة الشكل كما مبين بالرسم أعلاه **.*
*2- **قاعدة المثلث تمثل الجهة اليسرى من البيت المجاور الذي يقع خلف القطعة .*
*3- **الضلع الأيسر للقطعة المثلثة يواجه الشارع العام ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*4- **الضلع الأيمن للقطعة المثلثة يواجه شارع خدمي ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*5- **المساحة الكلية لقطعة الأرض تبلغ ( 227 م ² ) .*
*6- **المطلوب من الخدمات في القطعة : *
*أ – الطابق الأرضي :*
*· **المطبخ : مساحته 4×4 م ² *
*· **غرفة المعيشة : 5×5 م ²*
*· **غرفة الضيوف + حمام صغير من ضمنها : 7×4.5 م ²*
*· **غرفة نوم : 4×5 م ²*
*· **حمام .*
*· **مخزن .*
*· **كراج سيارة وحديقة .*
* ب- الطابق الأول :*
*· **ثلاثة غرف نوم مع حمام في كل غرفة قياس كل غرفة 4×5 م ² .*
*· **مطبخ صغير .*
*· **غرفة معيشة صغيرة .*

*مع مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة لكل المنزل وعمل البلكونات .*


----------



## قاسم الدرباس (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رجاء*

ارجوا من اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين تزويدي بتصاميم منازل طابق واحد


----------



## قاسم الدرباس (23 أكتوبر 2009)

:56:السلام عليكم ممكن بيت طابق واحد مكون خمسة غرف وغرفة للاستقبال ومطبغ وكافة المشتملات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## زينب عودة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ابحث عن خريطة مساحة مئة متر 5×20


----------



## Alinajeeb (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جمعة مباركة للجميع


----------



## أسدالرياض (20 نوفمبر 2009)

Life Architecture
متخصصون بالتصميم: المعماري-الداخلي-انيميشن 
نرحب باعمال الشركات- المكاتب الهندسية-الأفراد 
للاتصال:
م :خالد 0558078889
[email protected]


----------



## ميثم 22 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو رسم لي خريطة بيت 100 متر مربع راجين التفضل اليكم من التقدير


----------



## رغداء محمد (20 مارس 2010)

*طلب خارطة*

تصميم خارطة منزل لغرض البناء

الطول12 متر مربع العرض9.5 متر مربع
الطابق الارضي مكون من صالة وحمام ومطبخ وسلم دائري 

الطابق العلوي يتكون من غرفتين نوم


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

مشروع يثير التحدي


----------



## kaleddd (28 مارس 2010)

*العمارة والتخطيط - عام بإشراف : ابوصـــــالح ، جمال الهمالي اللافي ، فيصل الشريف ، احمد حسني رضوان*

ارجو مساعدتي بعمل خريطه بناء منزل مساحته 153متر:73:مربع


----------



## شغيلة (26 أبريل 2010)

أريد ثلاث غرف نوم +ثلاث حمامات لكل غرفة +صالون رجال بصالة طعام داخلية +حمام + صالة رئيسية تطل على الحديقةو+مطبخ خارج البيت لكن متصل مع البيت مع غرفة صغيره لشغالة متصلة مع المطبخ


----------



## شغيلة (26 أبريل 2010)

مساحتها 600 متر


----------



## architect4ever (26 أبريل 2010)

ارجو التواصل معي اخي الكريم ....ان كنت ترغب في عمل تصميم متميز وشكراااا
www.mgamal9000.jeeran.com


----------



## qadi2010 (29 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعده بارسال تصميم لمنزل مساحته130م الرجاء ممن قرأ رسالتي ان يساعدني


----------



## عبد الغنى مكادى (3 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على حسن التعاون الدائم


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

اقتراحات ومنوعات ووفقكم الله


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

كل تصميم يختلف من منطقة لاخري


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

ولا ننسي المقترحات المختلفة


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

وشكر للجميع


----------



## تعاليل (2 يونيو 2010)

انا عندي ارض مساحتها 800 م واريد اعمل فبلا من دور واحد


----------



## معمارالشام (2 يونيو 2010)

جاهزين مستر تعاديل
[email protected]


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (2 يونيو 2010)

ارسل الموقع العام و حدد مكان القطعه


----------



## جواد8 (2 يونيو 2010)

ابحث عن خريطة مساحة مئة متر 13×20


----------



## سفيان الطائي (27 يوليو 2010)

ارجو ابداء المساعدة بتزويدي بخريطة بناء محاطة من الاتجاهات الثلاثة وبابعاد 7,5 *22م تتضمن استقبال ونوم ومطبخ وخدمات في الطابق الارضي وغرفتي نوم مع الخدمات في الطابق الاول وبواجهة جميلة


----------



## ابويوسف الحلي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم احتاج خرائط لبناء منزل الواجهة لقطعة الارض 15م والعمق او النزال 20م ومحاط من ثلاث جهات بالجيران ارجو مساعدتي بصورة سريعه


----------



## islam_mido (15 فبراير 2011)

المساعده فى ايجاد تصميم لبيت على مساحه 600 متر


----------



## essamjjj_7 (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بعد اذن القائمين على الموقع فانني على استعداد عمل مخططات معمارية لاي مبنى سواء كان بيت ، شقق ، فيلا ، فندق ، اي مبنى استثماري او سياحي او تجاري و باسعار مخفضة 
و باذن الله تعالى اكون عند حسن ظن و رضا الجميع 
مهندس معماري 
ابو ياسر


----------



## Sam1708 (16 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا لكل مهندسينا العرب المبدعين دوماً......
أتمنى من كل مبدع منكم التكرم ومساعدتي بأفكار وأحلى تصميم لفلة أحلامي...
أنا بصدد بناء الفيلا وأتمنى أنا تكون مميزة بالنسبة لي ولأولادي وعندي بالمخيلة أفكار بس ماقادرة أطلعها بالتخطيط بالخرائط!!!!
فقطعة الأرض مساحتها الاجمالية 735متر وتبعد عن الشارع العام حوالي 40كيلومتر وبموقع ومنطقة راقية جداً بسلطنة عمان وملاصقة لأرض من جهة اليمين واليسار والخلف وأمامها واجهة مفتوحة وشارع مستطيلة الشكل ومستوية ومتساوية الاتجهات.
فأتمنى أن لا تزيد مساحة البناء عن 450 متر ، باب مدخل القيلا يكون كبير بعد صعود 3 أو 4 درجات سلالم (مراعاة لأولادي بأختلاف أعمارهم) وندخل الفيلا بممر مثل نفق بس أوسع طبعاً مسافة 3 أو 4 أمتار بعدها يأتي شكل القوس (أرج) ونجد غرفة المعيشة الواسعة المفتوحة وع جنب اليسار ننزل 3 أو 2 درجات ونجد مكان خاص لطاولة الطعام مع حمام بس يكون شوية بعيد عن الأنظار ومساحته تقريباً 250x180 متر وعدد 2 غرف نوم وكل غرفة مع حمام خاص بها أيضاُ مدخلها بعيد عن أنظار الموجودين بغرفة المعيشة ومساخة الغرف تقريباً 600ْx650 متر.

أما الطابق الأول فيتكون من 3 غرف نوم وكلاً بحمام خاص ومساحة الغرف 450x450 متر والحمامات 150x200 بالاضافة للغرفة الأساسية الخاصة بي مساحتها 600x550 متر وحمامها 180x250 متر.
وبعمان دائماً نحب أن يكون المطبخ عصري وواسع بس يكون خارج المنزل من الخلف مع مخزن.

أتمنى أن أكون أستطعت أن أنقل بعض من أفكاري واذا هناك أي تعديل أو مقترح للتصميم أفضل فأكيد أرحب بكل سرور اللمسات الرائعة من مهندسينا.

أنتظر أروع تصاميمكم............


----------



## احمد سويلم (16 فبراير 2011)

نرجو من السادة المشرفين على المنتدى نقل هذة الطلبات الى قسم طلبات خاص بهم وليس للمداولة داخل المنتدى لان من الملاحظ منهم هو طلب الخرائط الخاصة بمنازلهم وليس التعاون فى المنتدى مع العلم انهم جميعا يمكنهم متابعتة المنتدى ورؤية كل ما هو جديد بخصوص مواضعهم وليس عمل خرائط حسب طلبهم واذا كان طلبهم هنا فى المنتدى مقتصر على ذلك فقط فعليهم اللجوء الى المكاتب الاستشارية التابعة لهم فى مناطقهم (مع الاعتزار لانهم يريدون الحلول دون مقابل مادى ) ارجو التكرم بقبول هذا الرجاء ولكم منا كل التقدير ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 1543 (16 فبراير 2011)

أبحث عن موقع به خرائط من دور واحد


----------



## haneenraad (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد ابني منزل على قطعة ارض مساحتها 276 م عروض الواجهة 13.8وعرض الجانب 20 م لكن اريدة من جانب المطبخ متروك مساحة متر ومن خلف البيت ايضا متروك مساحة متر واريدة تصميم حديث يعني دبل فاليوم وان وجد احدث من الدبل فاليوم يكون احسن واريدا طابقين والصالة مفتوحة على الطابقين واشكركم الشكر الجزيل.

اختكم حنين


----------



## م مي (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم .. احتاج خارطة بيت طابق واحد
ابعاد العرصة 14.5 *14 م الواجهة 14م محاطة بالجيران من ثلاث جهات
المطلوب 
2 غرفة نوم واسعة
صالة 
استقبال 
مطبخ 
صحيات منفصلة
كراج سيارة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## essamjjj_7 (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
يسعدني االتعاون معكم في تصميم المعماري و كافة المخططات المعمارية و الانشائية و الكهربية و الصحية 0و باسعار مناسبة للجميع
للتواصل على هذه الصفحة باذن الله تعالي من بعد اذن الاخوة الكرام في الموقع المميز -


----------



## مسكويه (15 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة كل من يريد تصميم او تخطيط او مساعدة 
كبيرة ام صغيرة 

هذا الموضوع يلبي جميع طلباتكم وفوق ما تريدون 

ملاحظة ...النحيف لايأتي معنا!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f82-announcements.html


----------



## تكفيني الذكرى.. (1 يناير 2012)

عساكم ع القوه وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## hassanein_jassim (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن خريطة منزل مساحة 5 م ×20 م و محاط بمنازل من 3 جهات , ممكن غرفة النوم في الطابق الثاني ويحتوي الطابق الاول على استقبال و مطبخ و حمام و غرفة معيشة و كراج و الطابق الثاني على غرفتي نوم و حمام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 فبراير 2012)

اطلب من اخواتي المهندسين خريطه منزليه المساحه 200م وشكرا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 فبراير 2012)

اريد خريطه منزليه مساحه 200م


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جواد8 (24 فبراير 2012)

جمعة مباركة للجميع


----------



## علي التويجري (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم _عمل اي خارطه او تصميم لمنزل يجب مراعاة الموقع الجغرافي اولا لاحتساب انجاه الاضاءه والتهويه الطبيعيه ومن ثم تحديد ما تحتاجه العائله من غرف نوم واستقبال وغيرها على ان يراعى الجانب المادي في ذالك ومن الضروري مراعاة جوار المنزل من ابنيه وماشابه للحفاظ على الخصوصيه والمهم جدا الدقه العاليه في التصميم تلافيا لاخطاء قد تظهر عند التنفيذ العملى فيما يتعلق تحديدا بالمجاري والزوايا والاخيره تحدد بدرجه كبيره جمالية الشكل الخارجي




_


----------



## علي التويجري (27 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم حيدر ماهي ابعاد واتجاه القطعه


----------

